# Doing better socially in college



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Before I started college this Monday I was really worried that I wouldn't be able to handle it and I would fail out and lose the opportunity. I made a goal for myself that I would try to talk to as many people as I could on the first day so I could make a good impression and reduce the anxiety, hopefully. Well when I started Monday I went to my class early and no one was there so I went outside to smoke, talked to this girl and actually had a good conversation with her. Then I had someone to sit beside in class and talk to which reduced my anxiety a bit. We ended up playing this icebreaker game in class to learn everyone's name which made me pretty nervous. I made it through it though without making a complete fool of myself. My next class the next day was sociology. That was a really fun class in a discussion type format. I contributed a lot to the conversation and I was proud that I got my point of view across and was assertive. That night I made a new goal for myself. My goal was to hang out with someone from one of my two classes. Well today I actually completed it! I had to take the bus system to school this morning, missed buses and finally made it there an hour late for my class. Well I met the girl I had talked to monday outside because the class was taking a break half-way through. When we went back inside I noticed that the seat next to her where I was sitting monday had a bag on the desk and I figured someone else had taken my seat so I sat one row up. She said, "oh this is my bag, I'll move it and so you can sit back here". I thought that was great obviously she doesn't think I'm a complete wierdo. So after class I was telling her about the bus situation and she offered to give me a ride back to my apartment. When we were on the way back I told her that I had just moved here and she asked me if I wanted her to show me around town. So then we went around to all the shopping centers and we walked around the mall and went out to lunch. It was really fun. Anyway sorry this is so long, but I had to tell someone about my triumph.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

> She said, "oh this is my bag, I'll move it and so you can sit back here". I thought that was great obviously she doesn't think I'm a complete wierdo. So after class I was telling her about the bus situation and she offered to give me a ride back to my apartment. When we were on the way back I told her that I had just moved here and she asked me if I wanted her to show me around town. So then we went around to all the shopping centers and we walked around the mall and went out to lunch. It was really fun. Anyway sorry this is so long, but I had to tell someone about my triumph.


That would have made my year lol...  very nice triumph

thanks for sharing it!


----------



## ghostofme (Feb 9, 2009)

Good for you! I couldn't hang with a girl for 5 minutes, let alone an entire car ride and leave a good impression. Nice!


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, that's terrific, and you got a personal tour of the town too, double-score! I wish you the best in continuing to move forward with this.


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

It just goes to show you that most of the time its more risky to stay quiet and scared than it is to speak up and just see what happens. Awesome stuff. Great inspiration


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Congratulations! This felt very inspirational for me. I'm going to university this fall, moving to another city - and I am desperately hoping that I can start a brand new life with a great start - to actually have a decent social life. This made me very hopeful and anticipative. Thanks for sharing your triumphs


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn dude,... sounds like you're doing really well...


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

thats great to read. Keep up with the goals and keep trying.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice man! keep it up!


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats! I know the feeling of sociality and college.


----------



## ImTheCrew (May 28, 2011)

congrats bro.


----------

